# Kitless pen clips?



## spnemo (Jan 15, 2011)

I just finished watching Russ Fairfield's video "The Collector's Pen" and I have a couple of questions:

1.  He seems to use parts from different kits (nibs, clips, etc.) Is there a resource for buying these parts independently?  Or, do I just buy several kits and play mix and match?

2.  I am working on making my own nibs but I am not sure what to do for a clip.  When making a completely kitless pen what do you use for a clip?  Is there a place to simply buy plain clips?


----------



## mredburn (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is one vender that sells clips seperatly. I dont know it it will help but its a place to start.
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/pparts.html


----------



## wb7whi (Jan 15, 2011)

spnemo said:
			
		

> I just finished watching Russ Fairfield's video "The Collector's Pen" and I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  He seems to use parts from different kits (nibs, clips, etc.) Is there a resource for buying these parts independently?  Or, do I just buy several kits and play mix and match?
> 
> 2.  I am working on making my own nibs but I am not sure what to do for a clip.  When making a completely kitless pen what do you use for a clip?  Is there a place to simply buy plain clips?



Since you are using the kit for the coupler might as well go ahead and use the clip as well. Beartooth woods is now selling the nib coupler from a churchill and I just ordered several of the cheap gold ones for $1 each. Intend to cut off what would be the center band (make my own center band) so I will just push the threaded part into the brass. Probably cut the brass tube to size as well, don't need the whole thing. Then all I need to do is learn how to cut inside and outside threads to fit the cap onto the barrel.

What are you doing with the nibs? Making a sleeve to fit over the plastic?

Wayne


----------



## Gary Zakian (Jan 16, 2011)

I am particularly interested in how Russ Fairfield attached the clip to the pen that is featured on the IAP website home page.  Any ideas how this was done?


----------



## spnemo (Jan 16, 2011)

Gary Zakian said:


> I am particularly interested in how Russ Fairfield attached the clip to the pen that is featured on the IAP website home page. Any ideas how this was done?


 

Here is how he did it:

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/42_InvisibleClipLR_0723.pdf


----------



## spnemo (Jan 16, 2011)

wb7whi said:


> spnemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If you are going to cut inside and outside threads for the cap, why not just make your own nibs and do the same for them (unless you are just making fountain pens)?  

So far, my nibs are still "in progress."  I have not made one I am satisfied with.  I am just turning a piece of acrylic (with a hole drilled to fit the rollerball insert), then threading it to fit the body of the pen.   

Eventually, I want to turn and thread everything but the clip.  This way I will only have to buy refills, springs and clips (if I can find a source).


----------



## wb7whi (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are going to cut inside and outside threads for the cap, why not just make your own nibs and do the same for them (unless you are just making fountain pens)? 

quote]


Thinking fountain pens. Using a premade coupler I wont need the special tap required for the nib.


----------



## spnemo (Jan 17, 2011)

wb7whi said:


> Thinking fountain pens. Using a premade coupler I wont need the special tap required for the nib.


 
That makes sense.  Is the internal thread an unusual size?


----------



## wb7whi (Jan 17, 2011)

spnemo said:
			
		

> That makes sense.  Is the internal thread an unusual size?



Don't think you can find it with a general tap &die kit.


----------

